# Charlie had his first nutriment breakfast!



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Charlie was so excited for his breakfast this morning! He ate it all up and licked the bowl clean! I wanted to share pics but I'm struggling uploading them since I updated my photobucket app on my iPhone and the forum app was saying id exceeded my limit. I'm rubbish with technology!
He's bounding round full of energy! So I think he must be extra happy today after a nice tasty breakfast. I just love seeing him so playful like he's a little puppy again. 
Fingers crossed this food agrees with him and he does well on it seen as though he thinks it's really tasty! X


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've just moved to Nutriment, too. I find four bowls on the kitchen floor so shiny and clean they look as if they've just come out of the dishwasher! I'm very pleased.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad to hear Charlie is loving his new food and doing so well on it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

